

Amazon's retailer sued user for submiting honest review - justplay
http://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/24vy8q/getting_sued_for_amazon_review/

======
senthilnayagam
I am amazed my the audacity of the law firm's threats on behalf of their
client

read the letters here

[http://imgur.com/a/V0qf3](http://imgur.com/a/V0qf3)

